# "Com'on, Let's Go"



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not really a car guy but I had these kits on hand because I had planned to use them in a truck diorama. But, something else came up and I just decided to make a separate diorama for them instead. The diorama depicts a pedestrian crossing with two automobiles and a couple of people crossing or waiting to cross the street. The story tells a tale of a very impatient driver in the van trying to tell the driver in front of him;who is checking out the lady with the dog, crossing the road, to drive on; and if you look closely in one of the pictures, you will see a sign warning pedestrian to update Facebook, before crossing the street. The diorama is pretty simple. I just wanted to have a display base, that' pretty much it. Hope you guys like the results:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful work sir.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

bucwheat said:


> Beautiful work sir.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

You have a lot of story shown in such a small space- simply wonderful!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very exceptional! Who changes out the trash bag? :lurk5:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> You have a lot of story shown in such a small space- simply wonderful!


Thank you.



Milton Fox Racing said:


> Very exceptional! Who changes out the trash bag? :lurk5:


HaHa! We hope it's the street cleaners.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> You have a lot of story shown in such a small space- simply wonderful!


I agree completely. It's a relatively simple scene taken from everyday life, but there's so much to see! Wonderfully executed, and the overpass and motorcycle rider are a nice touch!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> I agree completely. It's a relatively simple scene taken from everyday life, but there's so much to see! Wonderfully executed, and the overpass and motorcycle rider are a nice touch!


Thank you for looking and giving your comment.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

That came out nicely. A lot going on in the small space and it works great. Well done.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wonderful as always!


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

That is very cool! I love the story and the vehicles and presentation look awesome! Is that a "Trabant" wagon in front of the van?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nicely done and a well told story, thanks for showing us.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

daytime dave said:


> That came out nicely. A lot going on in the small space and it works great. Well done.


Thank you kindly Dave. Glad you like it.



John P said:


> Wonderful as always!


thanks for looking John.



Diecaster62 said:


> That is very cool! I love the story and the vehicles and presentation look awesome! Is that a "Trabant" wagon in front of the van?


Thank you. yes. That's a Trabant.



Xenodyssey said:


> Very nicely done and a well told story, thanks for showing us.


Thanks for taking the time to view it.


----------

